# Speicherplatz auf SSD verschwunden



## Schiassomat (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute ich glaube zwar dass mein Problem bzw. meine Frage schon mal irgendwo behandelt worden ist kann aber leider nichts finden was mir weiterhelfen könnte.

Hab als Sys Platte eine M4 64GB(real 59Gb) SSD von Crucial, standardmäßig sind auf diesem Speichermedium 30Gb voll.

Nach dem ich gestern von 4Gb auf 16Gb RAM Upgegradet habe ist mir eigenlich aus zufall aufgefallen dass nur noch 17Gb Speichplatz vorhanden ist.
Jeder der Mathematische grundkenntnisse besitz wird feststellen dass momentan 39Gb Speicher belegt sind.

Hab dann alle Ordner auf der SSD angeschaut und den Speicherbedarf zusammen gezählt und bin auf ca.25Gb gekommen.

Meine Frage, kann es sein dass der neue Speicher bzw. Windows7 64bit 16Gb von meiner SSD reserviert hält für Auslagerunsdateien oder dergleichen?
Finde ich auf jedenfall sehr seltsam.


----------



## Sieben (12. Oktober 2011)

> Meine Frage, kann es sein dass der neue Speicher bzw. Windows7 64bit  16Gb von meiner SSD reserviert hält für Auslagerunsdateien oder  dergleichen?



Schau doch unter
Systemsteuerung->System->(links)Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen->"Leistung" Einstellungen...->Erweitert->"Virtueller Arbeitsspeicher" Ändern...
nach.

Sollte der Wert wirklich so hoch sein, musst du halt manuell einen Wert eingeben.


----------



## Schiassomat (12. Oktober 2011)

Wie hoch solte der Virtuelle Ram den sein oder kann ich den gleich auf einer anderen Festplatte erstellen.

Bin gerade in der Arbeit und kann momentan deiner Anleitung noch nicht folge leisten.

Wird aber heute Abend sofort ausprobiert.

Schon mal danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Oktober 2011)

ist der ruhezustand aktiviert? 
Wen ja dan ist die hiberfil.sys so groß wie der ram. Also statt 4gb jetzt 16gb.


----------



## Schiassomat (12. Oktober 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> ist der ruhezustand aktiviert?
> Wen ja dan ist die hiberfil.sys so groß wie der ram. Also statt 4gb jetzt 16gb.


 
Ich denke schon dass der Ruhezustand aktiviert ist, hab ihn zumindest nicht deaktiviert.

Kannst du mir bitte sagen wie ich den deaktiviere.

Oder kann ich die hiberfil.sys zumindest auf 10GB ändern?


----------



## Sieben (12. Oktober 2011)

Wird die hiberfil.sys nicht erst angepasst, wenn der Ruhezustand eintritt? Die Datei sollte sich nach Austritt eigentlich wieder in der Größe reduzieren...

Was die Größe der Auslagerungsdatei angeht, gibt es verschiedene Meinungen. Fahre zur Zeit ganz gut mit einer fixen Größe von 4096MB. Damals ging man immer von einem Wert von 2(2,5)xRAM aus, was ich allerdings bei dem jetzigen Arbeitsspeicher zu unrealistischen Größen führen würde  Bin da nicht mehr auf dem laufenden. Eventuell meldet sich noch jemand zu Wort. Einfach etwas warten.


----------



## Schiassomat (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich meine solange die 16Gb Reserviert sind sind die ja eigentlich noch frei oder?
Also würde es rein Theoretisch egal sein wenn ich die ssd bis auf das letzte GB voll mache.


----------



## Sieben (12. Oktober 2011)

Für mich klingt "Reserviert" eher wie nicht benutzt aber auch nicht zugänglich 



> Nach dem ich gestern von 4Gb auf 16Gb RAM Upgegradet habe ist mir  eigenlich aus zufall aufgefallen dass nur noch 17Gb Speichplatz  vorhanden ist.
> Jeder der Mathematische grundkenntnisse besitz wird feststellen dass momentan 39Gb Speicher belegt sind.



So wie du es geschrieben hast, ist der reservierte Speicherplatz für normale Anwendungen bzw. Daten nicht mehr verfügbar, sonst hätte sich der Speicherplatz nicht verringert.


----------



## Schiassomat (12. Oktober 2011)

Sieben schrieb:


> Für mich klingt "Reserviert" eher wie nicht benutzt aber auch nicht zugänglich
> 
> 
> 
> So wie du es geschrieben hast, ist der reservierte Speicherplatz für normale Anwendungen bzw. Daten nicht mehr verfügbar, sonst hätte sich der Speicherplatz nicht verringert.


 
Ja das Stimmt schon, es geht mir ja nicht wirklich um den Speicherplatz da auf dieser SSD nichts anderes installiert wird bzw. ist ausser Win 7 und diverse Treiber.
Hab ja noch eine zweite SSD wie man an der Signatur erkennen kann.
Bei den normalen HDD`s war es ja so dass man immer gesagt hat nie zu 100% voll machen da sonst Win nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.
Und natürlich möchte ich die momentane Lesegeschwindikeit von 500MB/s beibehalten, habe nämlich Angst dass die Performance der Platte sinkt wenn die zu voll wird.

Abgesehen davon bin ich mir ja nicht mal sicher ob das wirklich von den RAM kommt.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Oktober 2011)

hiberfil.sys gibt es immer... sogar wenn man ihn noch nie benutzt hat. Und der Platz ist auch voll belegt. Bei Windows 7 sind das 75% des RAM, wenn man die Einstellung nicht geändert hat. Also Ruhezustand ausknipsen, dann ist der Platz wieder da.


----------



## Schiassomat (12. Oktober 2011)

Sieben schrieb:


> Schau doch unter
> Systemsteuerung->System->(links)Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen->"Leistung" Einstellungen...->Erweitert->"Virtueller Arbeitsspeicher" Ändern...
> nach.
> 
> Sollte der Wert wirklich so hoch sein, musst du halt manuell einen Wert eingeben.


 
O o hab dein Anleitung gerade gecheckt und hab dan das gefunden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wird das mit dem kleiner einstellen doch nichts wenn mir das system zu 24,5Gb Rät.


----------



## Schiassomat (12. Oktober 2011)

Hab jetzt folgendes gemacht

Ruhezustand wie in dueser Anleitung beschrieben deaktiviert. 
Ruhezustand deaktivieren/aktivieren - Windows Anleitungen und FAQ

Hat Speicherplatztechnisch nichts gebracht kommt mir aber so vor als wenn Win7 jetzt schneller Booten würde, komisch.

Hab dann folgendes eingestellt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe man kanns erkennen, hab zumindest jetzt wieder 12GB mehr platz auf der SSD muss aber natürlich schauen dass diese wenn benötigt frei sind, da ich nie weis wann der Speicherplatz benötigt wird ist das eigentlich Jacke wie Hose wie ich das ganze mache.

Jetzt hab ich noch mal genau nachgerechnet und bin auf 20GB gekommen die von Win und anderen Progs. verwendet werden, also hab ich rein rechnerisch noch immer zu wenig Speicher.

*Sorry für den Doppelpost hab zu spät bemerkt dass ich schon auf Seite 2 bin, und hab dann einfach auf den letzten Post von Seite 1 beantwortet.*


----------



## Sieben (12. Oktober 2011)

Jopp, aber wie gesagt, würde ich erstmal mit einem kleineren Wert anfangen.
Bei mir siehts folgendermaßen aus:

C: [HDD01] 2048 - 2048

Benutzerdefinierte Größe:
Anfangsgröße (MB): 2048
Maximale Größe (MB): 2048

Ich habe nur 4GB Arbeitsspeicher. Damals war es schon recht hilfreich den Wert um das doppelte anzuheben, aber Speichertechnisch hat ja kaum noch jemand weniger als 4GB. Inwiefern die Auslagerungsdatei bei 16GB überhaupt genutzt wird kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen. Immerhin wird ja nur ausgelagert, was nicht in den RAM passt und eventuell später noch darauf zugreifen zu können. Vielleicht hat da jemand anderes mehr Ahnung von.

Fahre persönlich gut mit dieser Größe.

Vielleicht solltest du deine Größe mal Fixwert 4GB eingeben und schauen, ob sich Spiele oder Programme dadurch verschlechtern (langsamer werden). Denke aber, dass man das bei ner SSD kaum merkt.

Eventuell rede ich auch nur Quatsch, also warte lieber die Meinung eines anderen noch ab 

Edit: Hab leider nur ne 40GB Platte, ansonsten würde ich auf 4GB erhöhen, aber der Platz neigt sich zu Ende... 

Edit 2: Windows legt die "Empfohlene" Größe des Auslagerungsspeichers immer fest, je nach dem wieviel RAM man verbaut hat, auch wenn man diese Größe praktisch nicht erreichen würde, ist der Platz jedoch vom System reserviert. Stell dir vor du hättest mehr als 16GB drinne  Da bräuchte man ja schon fast eine "neue Platte"


----------



## ForgottenRealm (12. Oktober 2011)

Den Virtuellen Speicherplatz deaktiviere ich bei SSDs grundsätzlich, wenn genug Ram vorhanden ist (8Gb+), den Ruhezustand kann man sich eigendlich auch schenken (start > auführen > powercdf -h OFF)


----------



## Schiassomat (13. Oktober 2011)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Den Virtuellen Speicherplatz deaktiviere ich bei SSDs grundsätzlich, wenn genug Ram vorhanden ist (8Gb+), den Ruhezustand kann man sich eigendlich auch schenken (start > auführen > powercdf -h OFF)


 
Ruhezustand hab ich ja schon deaktiviert wie eben in der Anleitung von Post 12 beschrieben.

!!!!!!Sakasmus Mode An!!!!!!!
Wenn genug speicher vorhanden ist? Sind 16GB genug? Ich will 24GB,
grübel grübel ich glaub ich kauf mir n 1366er Board.
Die von Intel haben ja e ganz "günstige" CPU`s für dieses Board im Angebot.
!!!!!Sarkasmus Mode Aus!!!!!!!

@Sieben
Mit ner 40GB Platte hätte ich dann schon zu wenig, ich dachte nicht dass großer Ram so viele Probleme mit sich bringt.

Braucht jeman ein Paar Ram so um die 8GB hab zwei zu viel eingebaut.


----------



## Sieben (13. Oktober 2011)

Probleme bringt der ja nicht wirklich, sondern eher die Windowsvoreinstellungen 
Aber eventuell solltest du mal wirklich probieren, so wie ForgottenRealm es vorgeschlagen hat, die Auslagerungsdatei komplett zu deaktivieren.



> Den Virtuellen Speicherplatz deaktiviere ich bei SSDs grundsätzlich, wenn genug Ram vorhanden ist *(8Gb+)*



Denke auch, dass 16GB mehr als 8GB sind (hab ich mal irgendwo gehört  ) Wenn bei deinem System irgendwelche Verschechterungen auftreten, kannst du den virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher wieder aktivieren. Ein Versuch ist es allemal wert.

Hab grad folgendes gefunden (könnt schwören, dass das gestern noch nicht da war  )

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-handhabung-von-windows.html#post1347423#weko

Hoffe da werden alle weiteren Fragen beantwortet. Auf jedenfall viel Lesestoff


----------



## Schiassomat (13. Oktober 2011)

@Sieben 
Danke super Anleitung werd mir das ganze mal nach der Arbeit durchlesen, den Part über Ram Auslgerungsdateien hab ich aber schon durch.

Also werde ich das ganze zwar nicht weg lassen aber zumindest auf max 4Gb runter schrauben.


----------

